# Swifter Sweeper Vac



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

We have hardwood floors. Lots of hardwood floors.

We have a dog. She isn't an "aggressive shedder" like our double-coated lab who shed year 'round in two colors, but she sheds (though I've asked her politely not to.)

I bought a Swifter Sweeper Vac for about $30 and a box of 48 disposable pads for it for another $10 and, so far, I've very pleased. It has a rechargeable cordless vac that's supposed to pick up the "big chunks" but it picks up an amazing amount of dog fur. It's light-weight which is helpful if you like to drink a beer while vacuming and it's compact-enough to get under things and into tight corners.

I'll let you know how it holds up but, so far, it's a winner.

Esther's afraid of it, BTW. She's not afraid of a riding lawnmower or a ten-horse snowblower, but that little sweeper vac freaks her out.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I was thinking of getting one of those for our kennel. For the house we have the all-powerful, awesome Dyson  I wonder if they have them at Costco yet....


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

Our entire bottom floor is hardwood and the Swiffer Vac is awesome! With Angel(wooly sibe) we would have mounds of hair in the corners so it was a necessity and surprisingly we still use it daily even though Makita is a short haired sibe but Fuzzybutt the golden leaves hair everywhere! LOL Once a week I take out the filter and rinse it clean and let it dry. Helps keep the suction power going. We have had ours for a couple of years now and still on the same one.


----------



## magldg41 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have 2 slight year round shedders a lab and a mastiff cross. I have done it all swiffer, mops, microfiber ect. I bought a hoover floormate that vaccums and then scrubbs the floor with these little scrubbers with a solution. With the dogs tracking in mud, the kids running around eating and spilling stuff, this thing cleans up what the dogs dont. Its wonderful and walking on bare floors in bare feet you wont feel the slightest grit or dirt. I HIGHLY reccomend this.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Alright good to know. I might have to check one out. Have any of you used the computer vacuums. You just let them cruise around during the day while you are at work or whatever. I think they are around $350.00. Do they work well?


----------



## magldg41 (Sep 12, 2007)

The reviews at Target.com are good on it


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Inga said:


> Alright good to know. I might have to check one out. Have any of you used the computer vacuums. You just let them cruise around during the day while you are at work or whatever. I think they are around $350.00. Do they work well?


We bought the most high tech one they had (its not anymore, they've come up with new ones since then), and let me tell you, it is NOT worth it. Its entertaining to watch the cats stalk it and then run away scared of it though. It picks some stuff up but it doesnt do the best job. I would much rather use a regular vacuum. We usually just put it down in a room and let it run until it died. And that was just for 2 Siamese cats (and 5 people), and Siamese cats barely have any shedding (it builds up over a few weeks though).

When something was spilled we would have the comp. vac. pick up whatever it could and then we did the rest manually. Not worth the $350 if you ask me.

Oh and it broke down once and we would have had to pay more money to fix it if we hadnt gotten the warranty.


----------



## darlin (Jun 18, 2007)

I had that automatic thing i think it was called robovac or something. It was 350.00. It was okay but my boxer felt it was attacking the floor so he pounced on it. broke it in pieces. bought a used on from someone and it got caught on edge of a rug and motor burned up. What's the use of having something do it automatically if you have to watch it? use the swiffer thing, love it but i mostly use this dollar store broom and my dollar standing dustpan.. old skool all the way.


----------



## IrenaFarm (Sep 11, 2007)

I finally broke down and replaced my "real" vacuum - I had been pooting around with a lightweight since we moved here, but it just couldn't keep up.

It's a Bissell with a Mini Me which is great for the couches (microfiber). It only cost $65 but we got it on sale for $49. I've decided I have a love-hate relationship with the bagless concept. I don't know how we ever got on without it, but oh, my, when I have to empty it. Ick, bleurgh, blah. And with six hairy dogs inside I empty it once per room at least, if I've been good about vacuuming at least once a day. But we'd surely be using fifteen bags a week were it not for the bagless. $$$$!

I'd love a Dyson and planned to get one when we moved last year, but we didn't make what I'd hoped on the sale of the farm, and Patrick took a gigantic paycut, so I had to cancel a lot of spending plans in the meantime. But honestly now I'm not sure a Dyson would have been that much better considering I've only got the wood floors here.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm the loser who asked my parents for a Dyson for my 21st birthday, in preparation for the golden puppy that I now have. It's pretty awesome, but I've been lazy about vacuuming, as Zoe hasn't been shedding much yet. But now she's starting to go, and I need to get in the habit of vacuuming almost every day. It's not super lightweight, but it does work as a canister vac with a long hose off it, so I can use that with an attachment to clean carpets, tight corners, etc.

Swiffer Sweeper Vac? Never bothered to try it, since I have a Dyson. But I do like swiffer mops for the kitchen and bathroom floors. Hooray for disposable cleaning supplies!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

RonE said:


> It's light-weight which is helpful if you like to drink a beer while vacuming and it's compact-enough to get under things and into tight corners.


That's great. You ought to pitch this to their marketing department. I'd buy one if I saw a dude during the super-bowl, sweeping the floor and drinking a cold one. We own a Rainbow. It's the bomb. Never have to change any bags. Never loses any power. And that's pretty key considering Daisy the super shedder. We had an expensive cannister vac, and had to clean it out and wash out the filter every 10 minutes of use. It's not the greatest thing in the world for the stairs, but I love it. We also run it as an air purifier when the house is feeling really doggy.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm thinking of installing a cup-holder.

I noticed yesterday that there are a couple of cup holders on our new riding lawnmower. First of all, it is not a vehicle designed to accomodate passengers. Second, I'd be careful what I'm drinking while driving that beast - especially on hills.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm looking for one with a keg cooler on the back.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Interesting Ron and very timely.. Our basement/family room is now totally tiled and I was looking for something simple to use. Thanks!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

So far, it's a winner for light clean-ups. It's no good for major messes, though.

I considered getting a second one to keep upstairs and decided, since it weighs about 1 pound, that would be excessively lazy.


----------



## magldg41 (Sep 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried that swivel sweeper? where it goes around legs of the table and stuff it runs on a battery or something.
I am also wanting to know what good cordless handhelds there are out there? Any suggestions?

~Lindsay


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

I've had my Swiffer Sweeper Vac for a year. After a while it doesn't hold a charge well; I used to be able to clean the kitchen/living room several times before recharging, but now I can barely go through one. It's still good for quick touch-ups when guests are coming over. Shiny wood floors hide nothing.  I have a WetJet, too. Love it.

My Hoover canister vac is used at all other times - the long neck can squeeze under and between furniture, it's good for stairs and wood/carpet floors, and with no rotating brush in the head, I'm not having to constantly cut out my long hair strands so I don't burn out the motor (like I did with two other vacuums).


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Wimble the Nay sayer must pipe up now.....

Sorry all.
I have had the swiffer sweeper vac for a while now, and at first I loved it.
but then I noticed... the air "blower outter" blows the fur you have not yet seen or attended to, into the strangest places and forms ginormous dust jack a lopes... not bunnies.

I retired my SSV and it is currently up for adoption. Or actually even free to good home...

This is my new best fur picker upper friend...
http://www.homeprodux.com/rubber_broom.html

I dont have carpets but managed to cram it in my car and low and behold it lifted stuff off the seats that the vaccumes couldnt...
I love it and its cheap!!!!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, I bought the Swiffer and I love it. It's not only good for getting fur up every few days in the family room, but my teenager loves it for cleaning up the stuff her pet rats kick out of the cage and onto her hardwood floor in her bedroom. I also like it for quick cleanups in the bathrooms. I find I only need to wash the floors every 3-4 weeks now as they don't sem to get as dirty if I get the light stuff up every few days. I also spritz the dusting cloth a bit to give it some "oomph" on the little drips around the sinks and stuff. Better yet!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> After a while it doesn't hold a charge well


That's an issue with many rechargeables. The batteries have a "memory" and, if not fulling discharged between charges, it will eventually refuse to take a full charge. 

I've had many Dust Busters that bit the dust for that very reason. I recently bought a Black and Decker portable "Dust-Buster-type" hand vac that uses the 18-volt rechargeable battery that several of my power tools use.

I have high hopes for this thing. With hardwood floors and, now, a second shedder, I need all the weapons I can get.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> That's great. You ought to pitch this to their marketing department. I'd buy one if I saw a dude during the super-bowl, sweeping the floor and drinking a cold one. We own a Rainbow. It's the bomb. Never have to change any bags. Never loses any power. And that's pretty key considering Daisy the super shedder. We had an expensive cannister vac, and had to clean it out and wash out the filter every 10 minutes of use. It's not the greatest thing in the world for the stairs, but I love it. We also run it as an air purifier when the house is feeling really doggy.



Never heard of a Rainbow. Any information would be greatly appreciated. 

Signed,
Buck and Chazz
The 2 GSDs, aka year round Super Shedders.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Rainbow...My Favorite. Had one years ago and poor thing was so ratted but it made it with me for 15 years. I gave it away and bought a Kirby. Nothing in comparison. I grew accustomed to "seeing" the crap every vacuum. And It gave me a overwhelming sense of accomplishment to clean the tub. So Last year I got a updated version of the rainbow and I love it. The air purifier with the yummy air freshener additive is really nice. Freshens a room lickity split.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

OOHHH! I am so interested. Is a Rainbow better than a Dyson Animal????


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I have no idea about a dyson....


I like the fact that with the rainbow the water traps the dirt. With the Kirby..supposed to have filtered bags ect...no dust blah blah...bullhockey I have lots of windows in my house..when the vaccuums on you can actually see the dust. Its not terrible, But with the rainbow there is none!


----------



## hopefaith (Oct 13, 2007)

RonE said:


> We have hardwood floors. Lots of hardwood floors.
> 
> We have a dog. She isn't an "aggressive shedder" like our double-coated lab who shed year 'round in two colors, but she sheds (though I've asked her politely not to.)
> 
> ...


How funny, my 3 mo old golden lab chases my stick broom when i sweep the kitchen floor. i will keep the swifter vac in mind when i sell my house and move. i do want to also mention i read in a few different places that the swifter liquid floor cleaner was a danger to animals. the information i read stated the floor cleaner had same ingredients as anti freeze. so i changed to the clorox mop.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

hopefaith said:


> i do want to also mention i read in a few different places that the swifter liquid floor cleaner was a danger to animals. the information i read stated the floor cleaner had same ingredients as anti freeze. so i changed to the clorox mop.


That's an urban legend.

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/swiffer.asp


----------



## hungover (Jul 9, 2008)

our bichons don't shed too much but they do have long wispy hair that floats around.

The most impressive vacuum that i have used is the miele revolution plus. The motor on the rotary brush head is rated at about 240w, it is so powerfull it drags itself across carpet. Overall the unit is powerful/quiet and beautifully made (german quality).

It is great for carpets and wooden floors- the rotating brush doesn't blow the hairs away.

The build quality of dysons is awful. i have actually had clients who brag about how they can extend the gaurantee at £90 per year for a machine that costs £250???

Miele products have an expected life span of 10 years- who needs the extended warantee???


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> It's light-weight which is helpful if you like to drink a beer while vacuming and it's compact-enough to get under things and into tight corners.


ROFL! 

Well, my dogs don't shed, but I've got the Dyson vac, which is awesome. But, forget about drinking a beer while using it! LOL 

I picked up that Shark steam mop and WOW! I've got 12x12 mexican tile, and was really impressed with how easy and how well it cleaned the grout! Got the hand held steamer, and that works great to get Poodle nose art marks off the slider, and car windows! (That stuff gets like a cross between glue and cement!)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I never saw this thread! But I did just buy a Swiffer Vac, and it's cool. I can't vacuum too much hair with it, but it does light duty very well. I have a Kirby for the carpets, and I'm satisfied with it so far. Maybe a Rainbow or Dyson Animal would be better, but I'm not replacing it now, not for what it cost!


----------

